# Pungu maclareni Care?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I am interested in getting these fishes, and I was wondering if there was any care sheets on them, or if someone that has kept them on here could give me information on the care of these interesting fishes.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Bump? Anyone?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

If you click on the link below for the West African Cichlid maintenance program there are four people listed that are keeping these and if you click on their name you can e-mail them for information and might also be able to obtain some. Good luck!

Link >>> http://www.jmtrops.com/subpages/Members.html


----------

